# Cheap Decor?



## TMF89 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey guys, I just have some Africans in a 55 grow out tank, and I need ideas for cheap decor. Nothing fancy, just some stuff to throw in there to make them feel secure. I know pots are one classic, any other ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

Rocks, I get mine from the beach... You could also go to a landscape supply yard... Here is a pic of my demasoni tank's rock work. This is good for mbuna especially demasoni.








And yes, I need a background


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

Landscaping stone.

I bought 110 pounds of nice decorative stone for about $20.00

.


----------

